# Reminds me of school



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I had a request for a small stool over the weekend from one of my customers. She didn't mind what wood it was made from only that it should be about 10" high! I had some Oak scraps left around the shop so this was the obvious choice. I started it yesterday afternoon and completed it this afternoon. (Yes, I know, a bit slow for me but the glue had to dry. :laugh: Anyway here is the completed project with a wax coat on. It felt like I was back in the woodworking shop at school with this one.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"a bit slow".....haha.

It would take me that long, Alan, to find the timber.......


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

School or not, nice. 

I'm not quite as slow as James, but close.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

What type of joints did you use (mortise and tenon vs Festool Domino, etc.)? It would take me several days if not weeks just to decide how to build it and locate the material and to decide if I really wanted to build it. It looks great!


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice Job. I also was wondering what type(s) of joinery you used.
Roman


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

You guys beat me to the punch on replies about "slow". I would spend that long agonizing over the minute details without even getting to the shop to start on it. Nice job, Alan.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice job, Alan! I'd proudly have that stool in my home. Keep up the good work!

BTW, nothing wrong with those old school shop class designs. I am still using furniture built in the late 1930's by my two uncles in the Tonawanda, NY, High School shop classes - coat tree (mahogany), dresser (maple), kitchen and table chairs (maple).


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

I never made anything even close to looking like that in school, you must have been an advanced student. Looks great!


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Same here, it reminded me. Definitely nice and fun! Also wonderin' the joinery involved in that.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. It was a simple project compared to most of my work. However, I didn't use the Domino on this one! This was mainly due to the fact that the apron and stringers were just too small for them. I used traditional M&T's for the construction, NO not hand cut! :lol: I used the 10mm chisel in my mortising machine and cut the tenons on the band saw. The top was glued up out of two pieces and given a rounded edge with the router. The top is held to the base using screws with slotted holes to allow for movement. I gave the stool two coats of a clear wax. HTH.


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Please explain what the domino is. I must have slept through tha discussion.
Roman


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Festool Domino......*



Router Roman said:


> Please explain what the domino is. I must have slept through tha discussion.
> Roman


Festool Domino Jointer - YouTube

It is basically a loose tenon system...


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks James, now there's another tool I gotta get. That's a pretty spiffy little gadget.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Router Roman said:


> Please explain what the domino is. I must have slept through tha discussion.
> Roman


Two... including myself.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Alan.

I love that stool.


----------

